# Australoheros sp. Red Ceibal



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Fiercely guarding their little corner of the tank. I just wish they hadn't torn each other to shreds before I bought them. I've had them for a few months now and I don't know if their caudal fins will ever heal. Anyhoo, they're guarding eggs and it looks like the female let the male in on her egg-laying action this time around so I'm thinking about saving the spawn. In case she decides to go a-sexual again. :roll:

Pair









Only pic of the male









Female! Can you tell which one I favor?













































sans flash


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW what a stunning lil fish!
Very differant colours, stands out 

By the way, what kind of eartheater is that in the 4th pic  
Some kind of satanoperca?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice fish!!! Great color and they like to pose.


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

pretty fish!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Ronny_M said:


> WOW what a stunning lil fish!
> Very differant colours, stands out
> 
> By the way, what kind of eartheater is that in the 4th pic
> Some kind of satanoperca?


Thanks!
That little guy is something I purchased as Geophagus altifrons. Seems more accurate than Geo. surinamensis but time will tell it's true.
I have some Gymnogeophagus sp. Yi and Gymnogeo. balzanii which will stay with the ceibals when the weather cools down and I don't bother adding a heater to the tank. All the tropicals (Geophagus (altifrons and redhumps), bolivian rams, angels, tetras and catfish) will all get moved to heated tanks.



BurgerKing said:


> Nice fish!!! Great color and they like to pose.


The female maybe. She's not so much posing as she is refusing to move lol. There are eggs on the piece of wood that she's guarding.
The male is very shy and hides whenever he sees the camera. Real reason I only have one shot of him. I got lucky when he whizzed by and I snapped the picture. hehehe



BirdFish said:


> pretty fish!


Thank you!


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

straitjacketstar said:


> Ronny_M said:
> 
> 
> > WOW what a stunning lil fish!
> ...


Just a bit off there lol, I thought it was a satanoperca cos of the body and head shape, must just be the angle of the shot?

Do your Australos show this colour at all times or only when spawning and protecting their fry?

I've never seen them available in Australia but after seeing yours I may have to see if they can be shipped here? :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that female is beautiful


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Ronny_M said:


> straitjacketstar said:
> 
> 
> > Ronny_M said:
> ...


yeah, could be the angle. Kinda elongates the nose lol.
I don't know if they've shipped out to OZ yet but I hope they do. The restrictions over there are major bummer. 



F8LBITEva said:


> that female is beautiful


Thank you. She's my fave of the two, looks and personality. She's very feisty! :lol:


----------



## jonclark96 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was so impressed with your pics that I bought 4 juvies from the LFS. I hope to get a pair as striking as yours.


----------



## CrazyFishLadyJulez (Jul 30, 2010)

straitjacketstar said:


> Fiercely guarding their little corner of the tank. I just wish they hadn't torn each other to shreds before I bought them. I've had them for a few months now and I don't know if their caudal fins will ever heal. Anyhoo, they're guarding eggs and it looks like the female let the male in on her egg-laying action this time around so I'm thinking about saving the spawn. In case she decides to go a-sexual again. :roll:
> 
> Pair
> 
> ...


I now know what my next fish will be!!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

amazing fish.. :thumb:


----------



## CrazyFishLadyJulez (Jul 30, 2010)

Are their tails naturally forked like that?? All the other pics of the red ceibal dont have that...?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

> I've had them for a few months now and I don't know if their caudal fins will ever heal.


----------

